

Real-time view of Zappos purchases - kennyroo
http://www.zappos.com/map/

======
hotshothenry
one of the better google maps mashups that i've seen

~~~
mrtron
Really?

I would say one of the most useless mashups I have seen. It is about as
exciting as watching paint dry.

------
bigbang
Its interesting to see that most of the customers seem to be women(or men
buying for women). Might be worth taking a look to see some consumer buying
choices.

ps: I only waited for few minutes though.

~~~
wallflower
It's hard to explain the appeal of Zappos, but one of my friends told me that
she can buy ten pairs of shoes for an upcoming event, try them all on at home,
keep the one or two she likes and return the rest. Basically, it's like online
shopping mashed up with real window browsing.

~~~
brk
That's basically why I use Zappos (although not quite to that extent).

Shoe shopping isn't really "fun", it's a utility exercise. The only reason you
can't easily order shoes (or other apparel) online is because of the fit
issue. A size X from 3 different manufacturers (or 3 styles from the same
manufacturer) could vary enough to affect the fit.

So, I can go to Zappos, throw a few shoes I'm interested in into my cart and
they're generally at my house the next day. Try them on, keep the ones I want,
box the others up and drop the box off at the UPS store on my way to work.

Far less hassle than going to the mall, with a far wider selection and better
prices. Not really sure what the downside is, if any.

------
jskopek
The site seems to map purchases down to the individual address of the customer
(you just have to zoom in a while to get there). As a potential zappos
customer, I can't help but feel a little weirded out that my order information
is so public. I can't really think of any real security violations (other then
a really convoluted phishing app), but it'd be interesting to see if they can
even legally report this data under their user agreement policy

~~~
Luc
It may not be the actual address - I noticed a shoe purchased a few hundred
miles off the coast of Africa in an area without islands (I zoomed in to
check!).

~~~
andyking
That's probably 0 degrees north, 0 degrees west, right on the Greenwich
meridian and the equator, in the Gulf of Guinea. It's a spot that basically
means "no data".

~~~
Luc
Ah, good one! The images don't correctly relocate when you zoom in, which
might explain why I didn't notice the glaringly obvious dashed line...

------
oomkiller
This is pretty interesting, not as buggy as the other mashups I've seen that
use Google Maps.

